# Kahuna K300 Rubber Strap



## Mad_Scientist (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new here and have a question about rubber strap availability. I've got a Kahuna K300 (8364) watch but the rubber strap is broken. Kahuna said they are discontinued and straps are not available. I was wondering if anyone on here knew of a source for the straps or if someone has come up with a clever way to use a different strap.

Many thanks


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Unfortunately that's the trouble with integrated straps. Not so bad if you have an integrated steel bracelet as it's going to last.

We await your next post "I've got Â£xxx to spend, what shall I get"


----------



## Mad_Scientist (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmm, that's a bummer. Thanks for the reply. May be I can come up with a solution. Seems a bit of a waste of a nice watch. I know it's not a REALLY good watch, but still...


----------

